#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Penis- Stauchung/Zerrung/Bruch... Dauer der Heilung >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo! 
Hab da mal ne Frage... Mein Freund und ich haben seit unserem letzten Verkehr den Verdacht einer Peniszerrung... Er bekommt wie gewohnt seine Morgenlatte, er ist nicht blau oder geschwollen wie es bei einem Bruch wäre... Nun meine Frage, wenn es wirklich nur eine quasi Zerrung ist, wie lange würde die denn dauern? 
Vielen Dank schon mal vorab

----------


## Jolanda

Vermutlich gibt es da beim Arzt (Urologen) einfach eine Kortisonspritze.

----------

